# What Is This?



## bm320 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello.

I have a Zenith 8 Jours clock.

It is mounted on what looks like a propellor with the blades cut off.

I think its is a dashboard clock. Is it from a car or aeroplane?

I have photos but i can't see how to attach to post. This is my first post so there may be restrictions

thanks

Barry


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

there is a rectangular icon 9 from the right. type in the image url there


----------



## bm320 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks,

I realised after i posted that you have to have images hosted somewhere else. can this be done from facebook as a shortcut?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Barry...you will need to upload your pics to a hosting site...here's a piece I wrote on the subject especially for newcomers (saves you looking all through the 'How to post a pic' thread!) this is for Photobucket, but there are others...eg Flickr.

Hope this helps.

* Roger the Dodgerâ€™s Concise Guide to Posting pics to and from Photobucket.*

The first thing to do is to upload your pics onto your computer, edit and store them. (My Documents, My Pictures etc)â€¦I also tend to put my pics onto a flash drive, 1) so theyâ€™re safe, and 2) once they're hosted, I can then delete from the hard drive to free up space.

Next go to Photobucket and open an account. The basic package is free and you will be able to store hundreds of pics there.

*To upload a pic, go to your Photobucket album and click on the green upload bar.*










*A new window with a large green bar that says â€˜Select Photos and Videosâ€™ opens.*










Click the bar, and a drop down window appears in the top LH corner. Select the folder where your pics areâ€¦(My Docs, My Pics, flash drive, etc) and highlight the file/s you want, then click â€˜Openâ€™ in the bottom RH corner of the window. The pics will now upload. When done, click on â€˜Save and Continue to my Albumâ€™. The pics will be arranged into a grid.

*When you want to post one, hover the cursor over the pic, and a drop down box appears.*










L click on the fourth option (the one with IMG at the start) and it will say â€˜copiedâ€™

Now, return to your post. Itâ€™s easier to have two tabs open so you can switch between the two quickly, especially if you want to put in several pics (up to 6 per postâ€¦if you want to add more, youâ€™ll have to start a follow on post). Put your cursor under any text you have written and R click to bring up the paste option, then L click on paste. The image URL will be pasted directly under the text, complete with the IMG tags. Press â€˜Preview postâ€™, to check everything is OK, then â€˜Add replyâ€™ when youâ€™re happy with it.*

* Since the forum update, to access the 'Preview post' option, click on 'more reply options' at the bottom right. This will allow you to see what your finished post will look like, and correct any spellings, punctuation, missed spaces, wrong pics etc. before finally posting.

Some tipsâ€¦

Â· Keep your pics small (around 1 million pixels)â€¦they take up less storage space. All my forum pics are taken at this sizeâ€¦you only need them bigger in size if youâ€™re ever going to enlarge them. Donâ€™t panic if your camera wonâ€™t take small pics, the forum software will re size them anyway.

Â· By using the 4th URL choice with the IMG tags, you donâ€™t need to use the tree icon that you may have read about in other threads, which always seems to give people trouble.

Â· If you have several different tastes in watches, or anything else for that matter, consider creating different albums from the outsetâ€¦you will have the option to do this. (eg Dress watches, divers watches, pocket watches, nature, hobbies etc) and store your pics in the respective album. I say this because if you create a new album at a later stage, and move existing pics into it they will be deleted from your previously posted threads.


----------

